# i felt dumb



## woodie1 (Dec 6, 2004)

I was out scouting an area for a coyote hunt this weekend looking for sign and i did bring the shotgun with and i'm walking this drainage ditch and shelter belt southwest of larimore and i had a small flock of snows headed north. I'm standing in the road that is up high and they were only tree top hight, so i know i could have droped a couple. But i guess they were just laughing at me as they flew right over my head. :withstupid: I felt really stupid cause i looked down at the gun in my hands as i watched them fly over, but it was fun to still see some yet. There can't be that much water left open in that area


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

Things like this always happen...

The BIG question:

To bring the gun or not? This past week I watch a big goose fly away from a buddy that didn't have a gun with him while he was going to pick up a goose. It turned out to be a funny ending...


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

I've had that happen to me also....the big question is...did you have steel in the gun and not lead?


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Several years ago I was hunting Tewaukon refuge in December for pheasants. I was walking along in a stubble field that had some cover strips planted and all of a sudden a drake and a hen mallard got up in front of me. Not only was the duck season closed but I was hunting on a refuge. Good thing I actually thought before I shot. (this was one of the few times where thinking DIDN'T get me in trouble)!!!!


----------



## WARDEN247 (Sep 7, 2004)

The number one thing that my Grandfather taught me about hunting was. Always expect the unexpected..


----------

